# a few modifivations to a "berkey design"



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, been studying and getting ready to build my own, stand up, water filtration device(berkey), and I have thought long and hard.
Here is the concept, 2 round igloo coolers, instead of 5 gallon buckets. 
Drill the "replacement berkey filter holes throu bottom of one cooler, and lid of second cooler, that way it is screw on sealed.
On the top water cooler, install a "tire valve" sticking out, to pressurize unit with a small handpump. 
Should be able to find used coolers, and new filters pretty easy, and by using "compression" rubber fittings, the filters could be replaced?
Montana Rancher, what do you think? I suspect you will say just buy one, and I might, but I might do both, and test them out.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Good idea.round insulated igloo water container? maybe some kind of ratcheting strap to keep pressurized container lid down?.I have never seen any with a screw top.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The ones we use for football practice had screw on lids I thought? But, yes, I want to keep the pressure in, after looking at the very expensive "jerry can cooler" and the berkey.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Plenty of Igloo water kegs with screw-on lids available everywhere (see Home Depot). Sounds like a solid design plan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo,

Heck of a Good idea. Please post some pics when you get your prototype built.

But for safety, buy the Berkey. 2 is 1 and 1 is none!!!!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I wonder if the fitting at the bottom of the filter is long enough to pass through the insulated bottom of the top igloo and the top of the bottom igloo and still have enough thread for a watertight seal?


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Also, I've considered using Gamma lids on 5gal buckets for a filtration set up but have decided against it. I'm concerned that twisting the bottom lid off and on will either loosen the gasket at the bottom of the filter or maybe even stress the stem to the breaking point.

I guess I'm no help at all!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Are you going to want to pump it to get your water out? My berkey would air lock and it was a hassle, so we'd stick a toothpick in between top and bottom to break the seal. I just want my water, dammit!

Also, plastics leach chemicals, so that's something to consider - make sure whatever coolers you choose are the right type, denoted by the recycling symbol on the bottom, assuming coolers have them, which they should: Food Grade & Food Safe Buckets | Five Gallon Ideas

Otherwise, a bigger capacity would be super nice. Would you add more filters to speed it up?


----------

